# Postfix: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table



## c0r3n30n (29. Dez. 2014)

Hey, Ich Brauche mal etwas hilfe mit meinem Postfix.


Ich habe mir eienm mail Server nach diesem tutorial gemacht.

Jetzt habe ich volgende Fehler Meldung:


```
Dec 29 09:32:27 nyphon dovecot: auth-worker(22487): mysql(127.0.0.1): Connected to database mailserver
Dec 29 09:32:28 nyphon dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<r.schuler@nyphon.de>, method=PLAIN, rip=93.214.236.219, lip=84.200.24.241, mpid=22490, TLS, session=<0ZtnvlsLmwBd1uzb>
Dec 29 09:32:28 nyphon dovecot: auth-worker(22489): mysql(127.0.0.1): Connected to database mailserver
Dec 29 09:32:28 nyphon dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<r.schuler@nyphon.de>, method=PLAIN, rip=93.214.236.219, lip=84.200.24.241, mpid=22492, TLS, session=<VqVnvlsLnABd1uzb>
Dec 29 09:32:44 nyphon postfix/smtpd[22493]: connect from p5DD6ECDB.dip0.t-ipconnect.de[93.214.236.219]
Dec 29 09:32:44 nyphon postfix/smtpd[22493]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from p5DD6ECDB.dip0.t-ipconnect.de[93.214.236.219]: 550 5.1.1 <s.millbrandt@nyphon.de>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table; from=<r.schuler@nyphon.de> to=<s.millbrandt@nyphon.de> proto=ESMTP helo=<[127.0.0.1]>
Dec 29 09:32:45 nyphon postfix/smtpd[22493]: disconnect from p5DD6ECDB.dip0.t-ipconnect.de[93.214.236.219]
```

Meine Config für Postfix ist diese:


```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = no

# TLS parameters
#smtpd_tls_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
#smtpd_tls_key_file=/etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key
#smtpd_use_tls=yes
#smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
#smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

smtpd_tls_cert_file=/etc/dovecot/dovecot.pem
smtpd_tls_key_file=/etc/dovecot/private/dovecot.pem
smtpd_use_tls=yes
smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = nyphon.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = $myhostname, $mydomain, localhost.de, 127.0.0.1, localhost
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all

#Enabling SMTP for authenticated users, and handing off authentication to Dovecot
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =
        permit_sasl_authenticated,
        permit_mynetworks,
        reject_unauth_destination

#Handing off local delivery to Dovecot's LMTP, and telling it where to store mail
virtual_transport = lmtp:unix:private/dovecot-lmtp
```

Laut Postfix ist alles in Ordnung.

und auch die Tabellen in den DB's sind erreichbar, die email adresse exestiert auch :/


----------



## florian030 (29. Dez. 2014)

Entweder hast Du nur Teile deiner Config gepostet, oder Teile des Tutorials vergessen. Ich hab es nur überflogen, aber virtual_mailbox_* fehlt z.B. in deiner Config. So kommt postfix an keine Datenbank.


----------



## c0r3n30n (29. Dez. 2014)

Oo

Ok Habs jetzt auch gesehn

habe eigentlich alles Rein Gepackt aber Anscheinend vergessen die Letzte Änderung von Posfix zu speichern.


Ok Habe nun



```
#Virtual domains, users, and aliases
  virtual_mailbox_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-mailbox-domains.cf
  virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-mailbox-maps.cf
  virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-alias-maps.cf
```
am ende der Config Doch leider geht es noch immer nicht.

Habe postfix auch Neugestartet.


----------



## florian030 (29. Dez. 2014)

Dann versuch mal mit den Werten (User, Paßwort, Query) aus den *.cf an die Werte in der Datenbank zu kommen.


----------



## c0r3n30n (29. Dez. 2014)

Ok es geht nun. Lag noch ein kleines Syntax problem vor in meiner Dovecot config 

Danke für den Hinweis


----------

